
Polyglot Platform - adamwiggins
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2011/8/3/polyglot_platform/
======
pavpanchekha
Whatever minor factual flaws the blog post had, Heroku is on the right track.
Deployment _is_ a pain, and putting together a language-agnostic way of
solving it is much needed. Not that I'm happy with that way involving someone
else's servers, but fundamentally, too much effort has been wasted on
language-specific products. I applaud Heroku's efforts and hope the general
focus on building pan-language frameworks continues.

------
ionfish
Haskell could also fit easily into that table, especially since people already
[1] have Haskell projects running on Heroku's Cedar platform.

Dependency management: Cabal, Hackage. REPL: GHCi. Embedded webservers: Snap,
Warp, Happstack Server. Web frameworks: Snap, Yesod, Happstack.

[1]: <http://www.yesodweb.com/blog/2011/07/haskell-on-heroku>

------
daeken
TreeFrog is listed as a web framework for C, but it's really a web framework
for _C++_. They may seem similar, but they're really two totally different
languages. The mixup of C and C++ is really not a good thing.

------
SkyMarshal
_> Programming-centric news aggregators such as Hacker News and the
programming subreddit give curious developers exposure to buzz about new
languages._

Minor, but the coding subreddit is another good one:
<http://www.reddit.com/r/coding>

~~~
stephth
what's the difference between the two?

~~~
awj
The coding subreddit is largely a reaction to the loss of focus and meme-
infestation of the programming subreddit. It seemed to also be more theory-
heavy at the time, but looking at it now it appears to be striking a better
balance.

------
audionerd
I noticed C#/.NET didn't make the list.

~~~
pygy_
I don't think that their infrastructure runs on Windows. You may perhaps get
Mono one day...

------
icebraining
Ugh, python is a terrible REPL, give me ipython any day.

Yes, I know this is irrelevant to the article's point.

------
tlrobinson
I love where is Heroku is headed. Screw "Heroku for X"… Heroku _is_ "Heroku
for X".

